# Frage an alle die schon KDE 4.2 einsetzen.

## alex00

Frage an alle die schon KDE 4.2 einsetzen: 

Wenn ihr im Startmenü auf "Rechner" geht heisst daMülleimer auch fälschlicherwiese "M?lleimer" und Persönlciher Ordner "Pers,nlicher Ordner". Weiß wer wie man das ändern kann?

----------

## Gladdle

Ich habe gerade wenig Zeit, daher kurzform, den Rest musst Du Dir erspidern (Sucmaschinen benutzen). Dein System hat eine Zeichencodierung die ungleich die Deines KDE ist. Hier ist eine Anleitung Dein System auf UTF8 umzustellen.

----------

## alex00

Also ich glaube nicht dass das was mit dem Zeichensatz oder UTF8 zu tun hat...es gehn ja alle Umlaute nur diese zwei nicht...ist doch komisch oder?

----------

## mrsteven

Schade, ich dachte eigentlich KDE 4.2 käme mittlerweile mit anderen Codierungen als UTF8 zurecht. Leider kann ich nämlich aus Kompatibilitätsgründen nicht (ohne weiteres) auf UTF8 umstellen.  :Sad: 

----------

## Carlo

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Schade, ich dachte eigentlich KDE 4.2 käme mittlerweile mit anderen Codierungen als UTF8 zurecht. Leider kann ich nämlich aus Kompatibilitätsgründen nicht (ohne weiteres) auf UTF8 umstellen. 

 

KDE 4 wird auf Unix nichts anderes als UTF-8 unterstützen.

----------

## alex00

Hmm....hat hier niemand das gleiche Problem? Oder Lösung?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Im Kickoff-Menü funktioniert bei mir die Lokalisierung bei den genannten gar nicht. Steht auf Englisch dran. Aber kaputte Umlaute kann ich nicht bieten ^^

----------

## Mimamau

Bei mir ist das Menu, der Konqueror und Kmail noch fast komplett Englisch. Was muss ich machen, um mehr Deutsch zu bekommen?

Übrigens hat das Feld hier, wo ich gerade reinschriebe im Konqueror weiße Schrift auf weißem Hintergrund.

----------

## Max Steel

kde-l10n ist das Paket das du brauchst um mehr Deutsch in alle-KDE4 Programme zu bekommen.

----------

## Mimamau

Das habe ich eigentlich. Muss ich es erneut installieren, wenn ich z. B. KMail erst danach installiert habe?

----------

## franzf

 *Mimamau wrote:*   

> Das habe ich eigentlich. Muss ich es erneut installieren, wenn ich z. B. KMail erst danach installiert habe?

 

nö. da wird eigentlich auf einen rutsch alles installiert.

aber du musst schaun, dass in deiner make.conf linguas auf "de" steht. und danach muss natürlich noch die korrekte sprache in systemsettings gesetzt werden.

grüße

franz

----------

## Mimamau

Hm, hab ich doch alles.

Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass (nach ner Weile Surfen per Konqueror) plötzlich die Maus nicht mehr richtig funktioniert? Also viele Menus funktionieren gar nicht mehr oder nur noch etwas, man kann nicht mehr zeigen oder klicken, als ob man ins leere klickt. Mit der Tastatur ist noch fast alles zu erreichen.

----------

## mrsteven

 *Mimamau wrote:*   

> Hm, hab ich doch alles.
> 
> Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass (nach ner Weile Surfen per Konqueror) plötzlich die Maus nicht mehr richtig funktioniert? Also viele Menus funktionieren gar nicht mehr oder nur noch etwas, man kann nicht mehr zeigen oder klicken, als ob man ins leere klickt. Mit der Tastatur ist noch fast alles zu erreichen.

 

*blindherumstocher*

Ist das auch in anderen Programmen so, oder nur im Konqueror? Falls ja könnte es ein Bug im X-Server sein. Ich meine vor ein paar Stunden irgendwo in einer Mailingliste gelesen zu haben, dass es insbesondere bei mehreren Monitoren Probleme geben kann und Mausklicks einfach nicht mehr an die Anwendungen gesendet werden. Falls das zufälligerweise dein Problem ist, dann probiere es mal mit x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r2, dieser enthält einen Patch dafür.

----------

## Mimamau

Das könnte ganz gut passen, muss ich mal gucken. Ich hab mir extra auf einer anderen Platte ein neues Gentoo als ~amd64 aufgebaut, um mal KDE4 zu schnuppern. Und wegen dem Intel GEM-Kram halt alles auf ~amd64, damit 3d auch irgendwie geht. Von daher können die Probleme eigentlich von überall kommen. Auch darf ich z. B. nicht auf eine Textkonsole und dann wieder zu X schalten, dann friert alles ein, remote reboot geht dann nur noch. Bin nur heilfroh, dass ich ne andere Platte genommen hab und nicht die 'gute' zerstört hab, auf dem neuen System geht ja fast noch nix...  :Smile: 

----------

